# JOB OPENING - Assistant Superintendent



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

Please delete


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Wish I could afford a pay cut! This is right up my alley!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Offer the job to Adam so he can his ass back up here.


----------



## Schizknit (Jun 17, 2013)

rigrunner05 said:


> Assistant Superintendant Needed:
> 
> Looking for someone young and looking to grow with a strong residential homebuilder in the Escambia / Santa Rosa county area to assist Superintendents punch out, fine tune and complete homes. Guaranteed 40 hrs. No tools needed – they will be provided. After trial period health benefits are offered.
> 
> ...


Email sent.


----------

